# How do you get rid of gyno



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Right so I've tryed arimidex and still no luck,will I need to get sergery or is there something elts I can do?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

You can try letrozole, although you will have to wait for other members to chime in on dosing and protocols etc as i haven't used it before


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok pal ill give it ago


----------



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

How bad is it, can you upload any pics?


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ill try and upload tonight


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Paul84 said:


> Ill try and upload tonight


is it noticably bad? did you not pct correctly or take ai on your course?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

This worked for me epistle @ 30mg. For four weeks.

Didn't make any gains but did reduce/clear up gyno.

There is research behind this also.. The compound dpi based on is a Japanese year breast cancer drug


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

letro 2.5mg a day until its gone, I'd run nolva at 20mg a day alongside to prevent any further binding. When its gone keep the nolva there for another week then drop it out and then gradually taper down letro dosage.


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ye it's noticeable ducky I did 4 weeks of pct


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

RowRow said:


> letro 2.5mg a day until its gone, I'd run nolva at 20mg a day alongside to prevent any further binding. When its gone keep the nolva there for another week then drop it out and then gradually taper down letro dosage.


If your on a tren course is is best to not bother with the 20mg a day alongside incase of prolactin sides?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Irishtoonfan said:


> If your on a tren course is is best to not bother with the 20mg a day alongside incase of prolactin sides?


control oestrogen and you should control prolactin.


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

RowRow said:


> control oestrogen and you should control prolactin.


Am currently taking 1.5mg of arimidex a day with the effect diminishing. Was thinking of maybe 2.5mg eod witht he letro.

Was wondering, I have about 6weeks left of my cycle do I just keep on the letrozole until im finished my cycle, or do I taper off when the lump is/if gone and return to arimidex before the cycle ends. Or would it even be beneficial to try and use it and taper of before PCT begins so moving straight from a tapered dose of letro to my pct nolva.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Irishtoonfan said:


> Am currently taking 1.5mg of arimidex a day with the effect diminishing. Was thinking of maybe 2.5mg eod witht he letro.
> 
> Was wondering, I have about 6weeks left of my cycle do I just keep on the letrozole until im finished my cycle, or do I taper off when the lump is/if gone and return to arimidex before the cycle ends. Or would it even be beneficial to try and use it and taper of before PCT begins so moving straight from a tapered dose of letro to my pct nolva.


Are you running any 19-nors or GH/ GHRP bro? Is there a hard lump or is the nipple enlarged and painful? I'm trying to determine if this is estro or prolactin gyno. If prolactin don't run nolva. Letro @ 2.5mg ed will cure either as all gyno is estro related.


----------



## Irishtoonfan (Feb 14, 2013)

actin said:


> Are you running any 19-nors or GH/ GHRP bro? Is there a hard lump or is the nipple enlarged and painful? I'm trying to determine if this is estro or prolactin gyno. If prolactin don't run nolva. Letro @ 2.5mg ed will cure either as all gyno is estro related.


yea im on tren. hard lump and the nipple sometimes swollen if its erect it doesnt look that noticeable jst bit bigger prob cus the lump against a shirt than the other. Sometimes think the nipple mite be enlarged but i am gettin quite paranoid about it tho.

Letro ed until it goes away and then back to arimidex? or just use letro as my ai for the rest of the cycle and taper off before pct?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Irishtoonfan said:


> yea im on tren. hard lump and the nipple sometimes swollen if its erect it doesnt look that noticeable jst bit bigger prob cus the lump against a shirt than the other. Sometimes think the nipple mite be enlarged but i am gettin quite paranoid about it tho.
> 
> Letro ed until it goes away and then back to arimidex? or just use letro as my ai for the rest of the cycle and taper off before pct?


Ok bro letro @ 2.5 mg ed until the gyno symptoms are gone. How long this takes can vary but stick with it. You may or may not get sides from the letro so you might not want to stay on it. It can be used as AI but at a much lower dose. Get on the letro for now and keep us updated


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

I've got a large hard lump behind my nipple and my nipple looks inflated


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

What compounds you running right now bro? have you got letro?


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not running anything at min was thinking of running letro next quite a few lads have said give that a go


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes bro its the best course of action ime. Start letro run it @ 2.5 mg ed and keep us updated.


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cheers for advice pal ill keep ya updated


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Paul84 Hows it going with the letro mate , im assuming your still on it ?


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi mate not started yet I'm fetching it on Monday so ill keep you posted


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

16 days in to letro and gyno lump is probably down by half. Guess the last half will take a little longer to shift though


----------



## Paul84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good news then pal can't wait to get rid of mine it looks horrible


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Letro can take a while lads but stick with it as it WORKS! I had to run it for several months but it did solve the gyno eventually


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

actin said:


> Letro can take a while lads but stick with it as it WORKS! I had to run it for several months but it did solve the gyno eventually


 Several months!! fk! What was the appearance of your gyno like @actin? mines puffy and can feel a slight lump behind each. One has slightly more adipose tissue than the other which I think is the reason to it making them look puffy.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

WhizzKid said:


> Several months!! fk! What was the appearance of your gyno like @actin? mines puffy and can feel a slight lump behind each. One has slightly more adipose tissue than the other which I think is the reason to it making them look puffy.


It looked nasty mate. Nipple was swelled up to huge proportions,extreamly sensitive and painfull. Its was prolactin related having ran GH for months, come off a long cycle and not being fully recovered and I was running gh-rp 2 at that point.

I own personal theory is that the longer the gyno is left untreated the longer it takes to heal once letro is started. The nipple did'nt feel right for months before I got on letro and because I didn't feel a lump I was ignoring it. Hence when it really ballooned I was ****ing around with nolva first before learning that nolva was useless against prolactin gyno.

All gyno is estrogen related as in prolactin gyno only occurs in an already high estrogen environment so letro will cure both estrogen gyno and prolactin....Eventually!


----------

